# Cracks in your heels...



## Lisa (Dec 11, 2005)

Some of us may have, from time to time, suffered from a crack in the back of our heel.  These are common occurances.  The dry tough skin on the backs of our heels  can easily be reduced by using a pumice stone frequently when we shower/bath.

Because a majority of Martial Artists often train in bare feet it is imparitive that any open areas on our feet be covered and protected from any unwanted germs and it is curteous to our other practitioners that we protect them from whatever ailment our feet might be carrying.  Most people don't realise how easy it is to contract a virus or bacterial infection just by walking around barefoot.  All it really takes is to walk over the same place that someone else walked that has an infection already.

A friend of mine today showed me her right leg at an event we were both at.  It was swollen red and hot to touch.  My first question was whether or not she had an open wound on her foot or leg and she turned her heel around to show me a rather large crack in her heal.  This lady hates shoes and wears sandals and bare feet pretty much all of the time, even in the winter.  The redness and swelling wrapped around her entire ankle and half way up her calf.  She said it hurt a little but tingled more then anything.  Right now she is at the hospital, the doctors think it is cellulitis, a bacterial infection of the skin.

Some important things to remember when training barefoot should be:


Wear shoes if possible.
If wearing shoes is not allowed, make sure your training area is as clean as possible.  Regular cleaning of the mats, floor, etc. will help reduce bacteria and fungus from being transferred to other people
Wash your feet with an antibacterial soap both before and after training.  It won't kill everything but it helps reduce the risk.
Moisturize and use a pumice stone on any dry areas to help prevent unwanted cracking of the skin, thus reducing your chances of picking up anything from your training area.
I have seen a few MAist pick up some nasty plantar warts from the dojo floor.  They are not fun, neither are infections.  

Hope you don't mind my little bit of advice and take it into account next time you are training.  Our feet often get neglected but are expected to bare the weight of our bodies every day.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Some of us may have, from time to time, suffered from a crack in the back of our heel.  These are common occurances.  The dry tough skin on the backs of our heels  can easily be reduced by using a pumice stone frequently when we shower/bath.



I've been getting that a lot here in NM, and my wife just recommended the pumice stone to me last night!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 11, 2005)

Excellent, important thread, Lisa.

I used to be a manicurist and since I no longer make money doing that, I can say if you go to a beauty supply store and get sterilizable nail files, they should be waterproof - you can use these as opposed to pumice stones.  These will be located near (of course) the pedicure equipment.  Seek a few gradations - one quite rough to remove large amounts of dead skin, a medium grade for some general smoothing and a finer grade for satin-smoothness.  Clean the files with a nail brush, then sanitize in a glass full of alcohol, toss the alcohol after 30 minutes.  Make sure they dry thoroughly and store them dry in a sterile container.

Take a washrag and wrap it around your finger and go around your cuticles and corners, taking care to remove ALL debris. Watch for extra skin in the corners too.  You can also use a nail brush here, just don't use the same one for your feet as you do for your hands.

Make sure to rinse your feet VERY thoroughly, taking care to separate the toes.  Dry them thoroughly as well.

Look for lotions that have vitamin E oil and aloe to rub in first to moisturize, then use a good cream at night to seal in moisture.

Use an orangewood stick with a wee bit of cotton wrapped around it and a little alcohol or witch hazel or skin toner to go under the free edges of your nails, if any. 

Take EXCELLENT and IMMEDIATE care of any and all splits, cracks, sores.

If you get an ingrown toenail, GET THEE TO A PODIATRIST RIGHT AWAY.


----------



## ed-swckf (Dec 11, 2005)

Yay for doing a shoed martial art!!!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 11, 2005)

About 9 years ago another friend of ours lost a battle with flesh eating disease.  The doctors believed that the infection intruded her body via a cut in the bottom of her foot.  She was a nurse practitioner and took herself to the ER as soon as she realised she was in trouble.  They operated removing her entire leg and hip but it was too late, the infection had spread and took her life.

Ever since then I have tried to be diligent with foot care.  It was sad and shocking.  She was only 41.


----------



## ed-swckf (Dec 11, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> About 9 years ago another friend of ours lost a battle with flesh eating disease. The doctors believed that the infection intruded her body via a cut in the bottom of her foot. She was a nurse practitioner and took herself to the ER as soon as she realised she was in trouble. They operated removing her entire leg and hip but it was too late, the infection had spread and took her life.
> 
> Ever since then I have tried to be diligent with foot care. It was sad and shocking. She was only 41.


 
Thats so sad, and makes you aware how vunerable we are.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 11, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> About 9 years ago another friend of ours lost a battle with flesh eating disease. The doctors believed that the infection intruded her body via a cut in the bottom of her foot. She was a nurse practitioner and took herself to the ER as soon as she realised she was in trouble. They operated removing her entire leg and hip but it was too late, the infection had spread and took her life.
> 
> Ever since then I have tried to be diligent with foot care. It was sad and shocking. She was only 41.


Wow.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 11, 2005)

We wear indoor tabi, or sometimes socks.  I have to admit we end up with our face in the mat, VERY OFTEN!  So I kind of cringe when I see people training barefoot.  Thanks for the advice, it is much appreciated!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> If you get an ingrown toenail, GET THEE TO A PODIATRIST RIGHT AWAY.



I've done that twice. I like their conservative approach better than that of the M.D. who wanted to yank out _the entrire nail_.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 12, 2005)

Just thought I would update everyone.  My friend called last night, sure enough, what the dr. referred to as beginning cellulitis.  They started her on IV antibiotics on a outpatient status.  She has to return every 12 hours for treatment for the next two days and then will be switched to oral antibiotics.  The doctor told her he was glad she came in when she did before the infection worsened and would have caused her to be hospitalized.

So, please, take care of your wounds appropriately!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 12, 2005)

Lisa, I'm so glad she went and is being treated.  Good nurse you are! And how lucky she is to know you.


----------



## White Fox (Dec 16, 2005)

Ohhh yikes better safe than sorry!!! yeh for Tai Chi shoes!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 16, 2005)

Do you have an update for us, Lisa?


----------



## Lisa (Dec 16, 2005)

She is being treated well.  Three times a day with IV antibiotics.  The swelling is going down, I was told today.  All seems well.  They are going to continue IV antibiotics for three more days and then switch her to oral ones.  Hopefully by Xmas everything will be back to normal.

Hard lesson to learn.  Hope everyone heads the advice given and if they have any to add, please do so.  Infections can enter anywhere in your body.  The skin is a safety organ and a first line of defence that the body has.  When damaged can not properly do it's job.  Make sure to treat cuts and wounds accordingly and if things aren't looking right, go see a doctor before it results in something far worse.

Polysporin is my friend when it comes to cuts and scrapes.


----------

